# [SOLVED] Emerson TV LCD 37&quot; NO 1080p Picture



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

My Emerson TV was fixed last on this forum by Done_Fishin, now my tV has no picture in 1080p mode using HDMI mode, but when I switch the tv to TV mode I have a regular TV picture with snow. Help someone please?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Emerson TV LCD 37" NO 1080p Picture*

I am not currently into these modern configurations .. first thing I would do is check to see if the TV signal is in fact 1080 and after that play a 1080 DVD to see if that works. If you have a DVD player with an aerial out connector, tune in to the DVD player and see if the incoming signal is 1080


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Emerson TV LCD 37" NO 1080p Picture*

Yes, When I hooked up DVD player and played AVATAR; it played 1080p perfectly. And sometimes when I first turn it on, I have a perfect 1080p HDMI picture on the TV; let it play about an hour and then turn it off and back ON and I only have a blank screen in HDMI mode 1080p. But I can switch the TV from HDMI mode to TV mode and I have a snowy blurry picture only. Now should I switch back to HDMI mode I have blank screen only. What is going On here?


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Emerson TV LCD 37" NO 1080p Picture*

Done_Fishin good to see you again. My fixed TV is on the blink again.
You were right about seeing me again. I sure hope you can help me.


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Emerson TV LCD 37" NO 1080p Picture*

Done_Fishin here's what it is doing now from cold when I first turn the TV ON most of the time I get a blank screen via HDMI, then sometimes I get a beautiful 1080p picture by HDMI cable? Now what is wrong with it? Anyone out there had this kind of problem? I have Direct TV satellite and yes my picture is always 1080p upstairs when this one acts up.


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Emerson TV LCD 37" NO 1080p Picture*

I can still play a 1080p DVD via RYW rca connectors. So could the problem be something with my HDMI connector? Are there capacitors in the HDMI circuit? In this TV, the circuit board for the HDMI has a big rectangular aluminum heat sink which covers some of the screws and I am not sure how to take this circuit board out to check for problems? Can anyone help me?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Emerson TV LCD 37" NO 1080p Picture*

When you switch on and the picture is blank, try wiggling that HDMI connector .. it could be a bad joint at the board where the set side connector is soldered or it could be the cable side. Try holding the body steady and moving the cable. Try a different cable. have the board solder joints checked under a microscope or good magnifying glass.


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Emerson TV LCD 37" NO 1080p Picture*

Will do, but I need a few days, have to go to a funeral today. Thanks I will get back to you.


----------



## herminshs (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Emerson TV LCD 37" NO 1080p Picture*

update?


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Emerson TV LCD 37" NO 1080p Picture*

Sorry, but I have NOT had a chance to look at my TV and due to company will not be free until next Monday. I will start work on the TV this coming Monday.


----------



## mlowder (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Emerson TV LCD 37" NO 1080p Picture*

Well Done_Fishin, I hooked it up and turned it on 3 different times when TV was totally cold and the 1080p picture was perfect except this last time a blank screen again. So I wiggled the HDMI connector where it goes into the TV and still got blank screen. Then I remembered Done_Fishin said try a NEW cable. So I went and got a brand new HDMI cable and pow when I connected the new Cable up I have a perfect 1080p picture. So I feel it is fixed. But why would the original HDMI cable that came with the TV go bad? I don't really care; I'm just glad its that simple a fix. Of course, I will wait till it gets warmed up real good and then I will check it again. But I think Done_Fishin knows his stuff; thanks man.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

cables are made using automatic processes where even when inspected the inner cables & connections are impossible to monitor. if an internal connection is poorly made it is impossible to see it, during test it checks out ok, but during customer use there is weight from the cable on those poor joints which slowly worsens the condition until a poor contact is made. On other occasions the pins are pushed slightly back inside the cable connector just sufficient to make a poor contact which will sometime work and at other times not,


----------

